# 20% Rule of Thumb (Do I look too overweight for my horse?)



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*MOD NOTE: The below quote started a conversation started a great conversation that was a slight derailment from a thread asking if the rider was too heavy for her horse. The 20% portion of the conversation has been separated and is open for continued discussion. *



LemonMoon098 said:


> The rule of thumb is that the weight of the rider plus tack should not exceed 20% of the horse's weight.
> 
> At 800 pounds, the math is:
> 800 X 0.2 = 160
> ...



this would be hard to keep to in reality. Ok, typical cowboy might be185 pounds, well muscled Ranch saddle is 40 to 50 pounds with wool blanket. sturdy cutting horse or ranch riding horse is 1100 to 1200 lbs , or LESS. you might make that work, but there are lots of people who weigh more, and horses who weigh less, fallling outside of this 'formula', and they work just fine. More depends on horse type, conditioning , age , rider's ability to carry their weight well, good fitting tack, type of riding, etc.

We have had this discussion many times. And while I will not put my large self on just any horse, I won't fit into the 'formula' unless I ride a large horse in paper tack. I DO see limits into how much weight is fair to put on a horse, but it's not dictated mearly by a formula.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

While I agree with @tinyliny in terms of formula, I would say that in this particular case, because the horse is a rescue and underweight, I would hold off riding for a while. It would be beneficial to allow the horse to fully recover, and gain some weight and muscle. 

This would be a great time for you to bond with the horse, spend lots of time doing ground work, liberty work, things that help gain some topline like trotting over poles in hand, some limited lunging with side reins, things like that. Rushing it could result in back pain later on. Once the horse is fit, and has filled out, then you can start building topline by riding for just a few minutes at a time, 3 times a week, then increase the duration of rides and the frequency, etc. Just like people, they need to build up to this slowly. That's the best way to keep your horse healthy for many years to come.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The horse's weight is biomechanically irrelevant to the load it can carry. Bones increase strength based on their cross section (the square - length x width) while weight increases on the cube (length x height x width). As the horse becomes larger, its weight goes up faster than its bone strength. I lost 35 lbs 4 years ago (thank you Keto and Intermittent Fasting) and now ride Bandit at 21% versus 26.5% previously (including tack). I can't say he rides any differently now. I assume it would make a difference in a race or show jumping but we ride trails.

That said...riders CAN weigh too much for a horse. Particularly an underfed horse who is now recovering from too few groceries. When my horses haven't been ridden a while, I ease them back into riding. The US Cavalry taught you walked horses for strength and used faster gaits to build wind (1939 Manual):

_b. (1) To be fit for marching, the horse must have three
essentials: first, good feet; second, good legs; and third, good
flesh.

(2) Good feet result from close attention to shoeing and
trimming, their inspection each day, and the maintenance of
clean, level standings.

(3) Leg injuries usually result from fast work, particularly_
_on hard or uneven ground. A too hurried training is hard on_
_joints and tendons. Many remounts are prone to interfere,
especially while becoming accustomed to carrying weight.
During this period it is important to watch for signs of interference
on the horse's legs and protect the injured places by
proper bandaging or boots.

(4) Good flesh is secured and retained by long, daily periods_
_of slow work. During this work the walk is the gait principally_
_used. In addition to long periods of slow work it is im
portant to give close attention to the feeding, watering, grooming,
and bedding. Every effort should be made to build up
the flesh of the thin remounts by increasing their grain and
hay ration, by providing them with plenty of good drinking
water, and by increasing the number of grain feeds per day.

c. To fit the remount for carrying his heavy load in the
field it is necessary that the flesh and skin of his back be
seasoned and toughened to withstand heavy pressure, heat, and
sweat. The back muscles must be developed and strengthened_
_for their weight-carrying job. To accomplish these results,
the load to be carried by the remount should be gradually
increased until he is capable of carrying a rider and full_
_field equipment...

g. The walk Is the prime conditioning gait. *Walking develops
muscle, while trotting and galloping develop wind*, but
if either of the faster gaits is used to excess the animal will
lose rather than gain condition. _​
I personally - speaking as a human who exercises - have become fond of isometric exercise as PART of a good exercise program. This can be an easy way to help a horse strengthen his back for riding:






I think it's important to think of giving a horse progressive exercise - just as I give myself!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

bsms said:


> I personally - speaking as a human who exercises - have become fond of isometric exercise as PART of a good exercise program. This can be an easy way to help a horse strengthen his back for riding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! Also, as a complete off-topic aside, what is that you have attached to the reins? I was letting Rusty munch on some grass yesterday while riding, but I have short arms and short English reins. I was thinking I need something to clip on the reins so I don't lose them when he is eating. Just curious what you are using in that photo.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@Acadianartist - I can answer for @bsms as I got one according to his recommendation... it's a Booma Rein... I LOVE mine not only for letting graze but also getting a drink out of a creek or lake I don't have to bend over! BUT I honestly don't recommend if the horse is super green, at least for me I had a hard time using it with my young un.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

20% isn't a rule. It is a recommendation from a source that has been widely pulled out of context. Both the men and the animals were fit and conditioned. They were expected to march at least 35 miles a day much at a trot and this was for large military units. The smaller units were expected to move faster and cover more ground. At that WORK LOAD 20% was determined to be the max carrying capacity.

The current study was of light horses that were healthy but not conditioned that were given 4 months of pasture rest then worked 45 minutes once every 14 days. Besides weight, they also took into consideration loin and cannon bone measurement and found those with wider loins and larger circumference of cannon bone did better at higher loads than those with smaller measures in those areas. Another study took breed into account and found Arabians and Icelandics did comparatively much better than other breeds. While this was an overall generalization I'd say individuals of any breed can perform better or worse depending on conformation and correctness of gait.

As fitness and condition increase with consideration for shortness of back, width of loin, correctness of coupling, increase in cannon bone circumference and increase in hoof size (not false size from a trim or lack of trim or shoes) and DECREASE in height you see greater capacity to carry a heavier load.

It is the insistence of those that follow the 20% rule without taking anything else into account that is the ruin of many a good draft (large breed) or cross.

Every horse is an individual and blanket statements should be avoided while common sense should be employed. On top of all that you also have to consider the rider as an individual.


This deserves to be repeated:


bsms said:


> That said...riders CAN weigh too much for a horse. Particularly an underfed horse who is now recovering from too few groceries. When my horses haven't been ridden a while, I ease them back into riding. The US Cavalry taught you walked horses for strength and used faster gaits to build wind (1939 Manual)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> this was for large military units


I've searched and searched and have never found ANYTHING from the cavalry about a "20% rule"! I'm certain it never existed. They bought horses and used them assuming *TWENTYFIVE PERCENT* was average. I keep seeing it repeated in the popular press (and even some supposedly scientific studies) about how some Army manual recommended a 20% rule. I've looked hard to find any evidence of it - but there is none.

Standard field load was 250 lbs for the US Cavalry and 300 lbs for the British. The US tried to buy horses weighing 900-1100 lbs, so a 250 lbs field load on an average 1000 lbs horse (25%). The British Cavalry tried to buy horses weighing 1000-1200 lbs, so 1100 lbs on average. That would be 27%.

If anyone can find a US Cavalry manual that preaches 20%, I'd really LOVE to see it. I've been looking for it for nearly 10 years and read hundreds of pages of old manuals - without success.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is a study done using data collected at the Tevis Cup competition:

"*Rider weight independent of the animal BW had no effect on completion rate, or on overall placing. Among disqualified horses, rider weight had no effect on miles completed prior to elimination. This is in contrast to traditionally held beliefs*, but agrees with previously published data collected at this same event (Garlinghouse and Burrill). Although work by Pagan and Hintz (1986) demonstrated that energy requirements increase with weight load, the relatively low intensity of sustained exercise during endurance competition may mitigate the substrate depletion and lactate accumulation observed in high intensity exercise. *The results of this study would suggest that horses in good condition are capable of carrying relatively heavy loads, whether as rider weight or in their own body weight, over a 160-km course without the deleterious physiological effects seen in maximal exercise.*

Body weight of the horse had an effect in that as body weight increased, failure due to lameness increased. Mean cannon bone circumference measurements of 19.25±.71 cm were similar to values of 18.83±.66 cm reported in Garlinghouse and Burrill. *Circumference did not increase proportionately as body mass increased. These results suggest that increased body weight without a proportionate increase in the cross sectional area of the metacarpus increase the incidence of exercise-induced trauma and biomechanical failure.*

The RW/BW for animals disqualified for metabolic failure was higher than those that completed the race. This would appear to support traditionally held beliefs that horses cannot successfully carry rider weights in excess of a given percentage of the horse BW, yet this is not supported by RW or BW results. There was also no effect of RW/BW on overall placing. Therefore, it would appear that the effect of RW/BW on metabolic failure is a function of decreasing CS [cross sectional area of the metacarpus] in some animals, rather than an inability to carry heavier weights relative to BW.

Conclusions

*The results of this study confirm that rider weight, either independent of, or relative to the animal BW is not a critical factor in predicting performance during a 160-km endurance competition. *BW was also not a factor in horses disqualified for metabolic failure, but did have an effect on lameness."


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

bsms said:


> I've searched and searched and have never found ANYTHING from the cavalry about a "20% rule"! I'm certain it never existed. They bought horses and used them assuming *TWENTYFIVE PERCENT* was average. I keep seeing it repeated in the popular press (and even some supposedly scientific studies) about how some Army manual recommended a 20% rule. I've looked hard to find any evidence of it - but there is none.
> 
> Standard field load was 250 lbs for the US Cavalry and 300 lbs for the British. The US tried to buy horses weighing 900-1100 lbs, so a 250 lbs field load on an average 1000 lbs horse (25%). The British Cavalry tried to buy horses weighing 1000-1200 lbs, so 1100 lbs on average. That would be 27%.
> 
> ...


Frankly, that study sounds like it looked at whether or not horses bearing heavier weights would survive 160km endurance runs. That would not be my concern, nor would it be the first worry of 99.9% of riders. So, what is the harm in asking horses to carry extra weight if it doesn't impact their risk of going into metabolic failure? Well, what about long-term spine damage? Long-term joint damage? Those are the issues that the vast majority of us need to worry about. As for the cavalry, similarly, longevity in the range that most recreational riders see these days would not have been expected in the cavalry. I want my horses to be ridden into their mid to late 20s and live well into their 30s. The cavalry would have had different expectations of their horses.

The other difference is the horse's fitness. Asking a horse that is ridden a couple of times a week to carry more than 20% is like asking a couch potato to go out and run 10 miles with a backpack weighing 40 lbs once a week while he just sits in front of the tv eating the rest of the week. A very fit horse can carry a heavier rider, but an unfit one can definitely get hurt doing so, just like I would get hurt trying to run 10 miles carrying 40 lbs on my back. As you posted above, slow, gradual increase in workload while simultaneously putting groceries on this horse is the way to go in my view.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> Asking a horse that is ridden a couple of times a week to carry more than 20% is like asking a couch potato to go out and run 10 miles with a backpack...Well, what about long-term spine damage? Long-term joint damage? Those are the issues that the vast majority of us need to worry about....


Before everyone is expected to submit to a rule, it is reasonable to ask if the rule reflects any observed reality. That is the huge problem with the "20% Rule" - it has no evidence for it and a huge amount against it.

Bandit was ridden and trained for long distance relay racing - 10 miles - while carrying nearly 40% of his bodyweight. I believe that was excessive because it changed his behavior. He automatically braced his back when I got him. Now he does not, so behaviorally I have reason to believe 37-38% was excessive. But no physical evidence. His legs and back are fine.

I've ridden Cowboy at over 30% of his bodyweight, and there was no harm. He didn't even act tired after a couple of hours in the desert - and he was being ridden about once a week. I rode Mia at 25% or more for 7 years and she was fine. I spent 3 years riding Bandit at over 25% and he had no problem.

Where are the horses ridden at 25% who are suffering long term back and joint damage? If 25% is too much, then horses ridden at 25% should _consistently_ show greater injuries and reduced longevity. Where are they?

In fact, the study of out of shape horses (not ridden for 4 months, then only twice a month) found no physical signs of strain at 25%. At 30%, they _did_ find blood samples with increased lactate and creatine kinase concentrations. They considered that bad. But...*these are normal byproducts of muscle-building exercise*. In humans, weight bearing exercises can increase creatine Kinase as much as 20-fold over baseline. Elevated levels can last 2-3 days after the exercise. And for the out of shape horses, it took being ridden at 30% to do that. *But that is just exercise, and exercise is good.*

I suggest folks should worry more about saddle fit and less about rider weight. I would also argue simply doing lots of walking when the horse is out of shape or a rider on the heavier side is a great way to build up the horse's strength. I object far more to instructors insisting their horses trot in circles of 45 minutes for the rider's benefit than I do to a heavier rider going out for a long walk.


----------



## Sunnys Mum (10 mo ago)

QtrBel said:


> That isn't a rule. It is a recommendation from a source that has been widely pulled out of context. Both the men and the animals were fit and conditioned. They were expected to march at least 35 miles a day much at a trot and this was for large military units. The smaller units were expected to move faster and cover more ground. At that WORK LOAD 20% was determined to be the max carrying capacity.
> 
> The current study was of light horses that were healthy but not conditioned that were given 4 months of pasture rest then worked 45 minutes once every 14 days. Besides weight, they also took into consideration loin and cannon bone measurement and found those with wider loins and larger circumference of cannon bone did better at higher loads than those with smaller measures in those areas. Another study took breed into account and found Arabians and Icelandics did comparatively much better than other breeds. While this was an overall generalization I'd say individuals of any breed can perform better or worse depending on conformation and correctness of gait.
> 
> ...


In Australia, when you say “as a rule” it doesn’t mean it’s a literal written rule or law.
It is a “rule of thumb” which means it’s a rough guideline.


Thanks.


----------



## Sunnys Mum (10 mo ago)

hi all.
So since I seem to have offended everyone with my Australian slang, this is what is meant by “as a rule” or “a rule of thumb”
It’s pretty much the same as you are all saying!
No need to jump down my throat to tell me I’m wrong 🙄


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

@Sunny'sMum, the answers don't relate to you personally, but this topic has been brought up many times. There are people who insist horses should never carry over 20%, and it is common to hear it stated as fact, which is why it is being debated.

I posted this link recently, regarding Arabs and weight carrying ability:
ArabianHorses.org - Arabian Horses
_"The second Cavalry Endurance Ride was held in 1920. The U.S. Remount Service, representing the Army, became much more involved in the ride this year. The Army wanted to increase the weight carried to 245 pounds and the Arabian owners agreed. The horses traveled sixty miles a day for five days with a minimum time of nine hours each day. The highest average points of any breed entered went to Arabians, although a grade Thoroughbred entered by the Army won first."_

I think as @Acadianartist said, the emphasis should be on evaluating horses as individuals, and focusing on gradual conditioning. But if a horse is going to have damage over time, they're not going to appear to go about their work effortlessly. It is not something to worry about if they show no signs of a sore back, reluctance to work or signs of stress.

Certain breeds will be able to carry more weight than others. Arabians often place in the top ten at the Tevis 100 mile ride carrying more than 200 lbs.








Arabian Horses can carry Heavy Riders | The Rideout
Some horses have been used fairly harshly and culled over time. I saw black and white historical photos in a museum of Icelandic horses carrying loads ten feet tall on their backs across mountain passes. They also were expected to be ridden by full grown men. This was developed into their breed, so they have dense bones like Arabians, who also have historically been expected as small horses to carry men. 

Many people in England ride sturdy ponies for many years at 25% or more of their weight. It's probably healthier for the ponies to have exercise than to sit and develop metabolic issues. 

I think it can be difficult to say if back arthritis in particular relates to a rider size. One of my horses developed back arthritis in her 20s, and she was not even started until she was 12. After that she was only ridden at 18% of her weight (including tack). She had a heavier rider on maybe 10 times in her life. I would have thought that if any horse would have a good back, it would be her. But she had a very short back, and I have read that horses with long backs are more susceptible to muscle strain, but horses with short backs are more likely to have bony issues because they tend to be less flexible. One major preventable factor in back problems is riding with a poorly fitting saddle. 

I agree with @tinyliny that I do put a weight limit on what a horse can carry, but it is not a percentage, but rather an assessment of an individual horse and rider. At the time, how fit and sound is the horse, how does the rider sit and how is their weight distributed, how does all of that affect the horse, etc.


----------



## Sunnys Mum (10 mo ago)

gottatrot said:


> @Sunny'sMum, the answers don't relate to you personally, but this topic has been brought up many times. There are people who insist horses should never carry over 20%, and it is common to hear it stated as fact, which is why it is being debated.
> 
> I posted this link recently, regarding Arabs and weight carrying ability:
> ArabianHorses.org - Arabian Horses
> ...


I didn’t state it as fact.
I posted a google search result that explains how I meant my statement.
I think it’s a matter of miscommunication as I am an Aussie and what I said was meant differently to the way it came across I guess.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Sunnys Mum said:


> I didn’t state it as fact.
> I posted a google search result that explains how I meant my statement.
> I think it’s a matter of miscommunication as I am an Aussie and what I said was meant differently to the way it came across I guess.


I don't think people were offended, and it brought up some interesting talk so that's a good thing in my book.


----------



## LemonMoon098 (10 mo ago)

Definitely getting educated on this thread. I'm starting to see that the 20% rule really isn't much of a good standard at all.

That being said, I still think we absolutely do need to worry about rider weight. Horses are NOT designed to be ridden. We put a very high weight right in tbe middle of the weakest point of their anatomy (like putting a massive vertical weight in the very middle of a bridge, where it is least supported). I'm surprised there isn't a bigger body of study out there thats found a more conclusive way to determine the appropriate carrying capacity of a given horse.

The cannonbone measurement sounds promising. Here's a quote I found based on this principle to help determine a horse's carrying capacity:
"One useful formula for determining if a horse can handle your weight is to add the weight of the horse, rider, and tack together, divide this number by the cannon bone’s circumference, then divide that figure by 2; the result should be between 75 and 85." 
Source: The Great Weight Debate | Scarsdale Vets.

But as we've established, there's so much more than goes into this. Horse athleticism, age, conformation (e.g I would think a horse with certain conformation issues like dropped pasterns would have a lower weight carrying capacity than average) and more. Consider even the concussive effects on joints on different surfaces and in shoes. A horse ridden on concrete wirth metal shoes should definitely take less weight than if they were regularly ridden in a sand arena if the owner wants to avoid future soreness. A horse than is jumped should carry less weight than a horse that is not. Etc.

More research needs to be done.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I suspect more research hasn't been done because there are too many variables for a simple rule for beginners, and any caring rider soon learns to feel their horse. If one's horse is flowing beneath you and changes gaits freely, you aren't too heavy. If your horse is shortening his stride, stiffening his back and acting careful in turns...you have an issue. Maybe weight or maybe an injury to your horse...but there is an issue to look at. This was Bandit shortly after I got him, after years of being ridden at 30-38% of his body weight:








I've seen no signs his back or legs were injured but look at the disconnect between his front leg motion and the rear leg motion. He's perfectly willing but I think you can see the tension in his back, anticipating difficulty or pain. This was Bandit a few years later:
















Regardless of my riding, I think you can tell he isn't worried about his back. And I think that is what most people use after some experience: Is the horse struggling? Anticipating pain? Or is he moving with a relaxed, flowing back?

BTW, I think it also shows the difference 50-60 lbs can make in how a horse looks. An underfed horse cannot have the back muscle to support much weight and needs to be nursed into riding shape - maybe just fed more and walked around without a rider for a while. Nothing wrong with letting a horse fill out before doing ANY riding!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Some small studies have been carried out that do show that there is a difference in a horse’s performance when rider weight is increased.








Horses’ Weight-Carrying Ability Studied - Kentucky Equine Research


A horse's weight-carrying ability depends on a number of factors that include size, conformation, body condition, age, and the duration and speed of the work to be done. Various guidelines and theories have been put forth as ways to determine how much weight a horse can safely carry. The...




ker.com













Evaluation of Indicators of Weight-Carrying Ability of Light Riding Horses | Request PDF


Request PDF | Evaluation of Indicators of Weight-Carrying Ability of Light Riding Horses | To answer the question of whether horse height, cannon bone circumference, and loin width can be used as indicators of weight-carrying ability in... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on...




www.researchgate.net













The effect of rider weight and additional weight in Icelandic horses in tölt: part I. Physiological responses


This study examined the effect of increasing BW ratio (BWR) between rider and horse, in the BWR range common for Icelandic horses (20% to 35%), on heart rate (HR), plasma lactate concentration (Lac), BWR at Lac 4 mmol/l (W[4] ), breathing frequency (BF), ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





The UK Showing societies now have guidelines in place at their shows that allow a judge to dismiss any pony/horse and rider combination if they feel that the rider exceeds an acceptable weight for their mount. They use 20% as their baseline. 

As far as the 20% guideline goes, it’s based on what is seen to be an average build of horse or pony in good condition and reasonably fit.
The type of riding being done, length of time being ridden and weather temperature should also be considered
The same would be said of the rider’s experience level.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

jaydee said:


> what is seen to be an average build of horse or pony in good condition and reasonably fit


It is obvious weight affects performance. That is why race horses carry weight - even just a few pounds extra - as handicaps. Weight affecting maximum performance is entirely different from weight causing harm or significant discomfort to the horse. *But England's example of hyper-caution is why I'm passionate about opposing any "20% Rule"!*

After all, noticing "_higher heart rate (HR), breathing frequency (BF) and rectal temperature (RT)"_ - and concluding that is BAD? Hint: Every time I jog or lift weights, I experience higher heart rate (HR) & breathing frequency (BF). No idea about my "rectal temperature" during a run... But why is exercise bad for a horse? Seems to me most horses get too little exercise, not too much!

"_Evaluation of Indicators of Weight-Carrying Ability of Light Riding Horses_" is just the bogus study I commented on already, with the same fundamental problem: "Exercise = Bad".

The "_Horses’ Weight-Carrying Ability Studied_" article is yet *ANOTHER REPEAT* of the same bogus study. Notice how one study in 2008 has become what everyone references as proof - although it came "_*Following four months of pasture rest*_" and involved "_Each horse *worked one day and then was rested for 14 days*. Work periods consisted of carrying tack (saddle with space for additional lead weights) and a rider at a walk, trot, and canter for a set distance in an indoor arena_." - IOW, out of riding shape horses kept out of riding shape. And it found, again, "_Changes in heart rate, respiration rate, and rectal temperature indicated a greater work rate when the horses carried 25 and 30% of their body weight"_!

I freely grant a horse carrying a rider WILL "work" harder than a horse who is not! When I jog, MY PULSE goes from the upper 50s to 120-150, depending on how hard I push myself. I breath a lot faster and take bigger breaths. I sweat. And then I often go run again the following day, or at least 3.5 miles on 4 days out of 7. In my 60s. Did 5 miles/day, 5 days a week when younger. *Exercise is good for us, and horses who went 4 months without riding, and are then ridden for 45 minutes twice a month need MORE EXERCISE, and REGULAR exercise, not less!*
--------------------------------------------------​
All that study showed is that horses are so naturally athletic that they can carry 20% of their weight with almost no effort even when they are couch potatoes!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is another point about that study: "Plasma lactate concentrations immediately and 10 minutes after exercise differed when horses carried 30% of their body weight compared with 15, 20, and 25% weight carriage." Now...

"The terms lactate and lactic acid are often used interchangeably, but they are not exactly the same thing. As we’ve learned, lactic acid is a combination of lactate and hydrogen. That hydrogen ion lowers the pH of your muscles and makes them more acidic, which is where the burning sensation comes from. This is where lactic acid got a bad rap. In reality, it actually helps your muscles.

Here’s how: when lactic acid leaves your muscles and enters the bloodstream, the hydrogen molecule detaches so you have lactate and hydrogen existing separately. _That lactate can then be recycled and used as energy, which your body desperately needs in that moment. Lactate already exists in your body, even when you’re at rest, but most of the time your body clears it out about as fast as it’s created. As your exercise intensity increases and your oxygen needs exceed supply, lactate levels increase, which triggers your heart rate and respiratory rate to increase in order to supply the muscles with the energy they need._

Contrary to what you may have been told, you don’t have to worry about lactic acid buildup. Why? *Because your body simply will not allow you to exercise past the point that it can safely clear lactate and hydrogen from your blood*. When you hit that limit, no amount of mind over matter will prevent you from slowing down. This is called your lactate threshold."









The truth about blood lactate - Canadian Running Magazine


Why lactic acid isn't the enemy you thought it was




runningmagazine.ca





"Muscle fiber studies over the last few decades have shown that the factor limiting endurance is not primarily the O2 supply to the blood, but the capacity of muscle fibers to absorb O2 and eliminate metabolic waste products (38). The training increases the internal energy potential of the muscles, their contractive power, and the intensity of the blood flow distribution—the essential prerequisites in the development of local muscular endurance (32). Peak blood lactate concentration has been found to significantly correlate with the FT fiber content (26), for example, the gastrocnemius muscle (with predominant FT muscle fiber type) was experimentally shown to consistently have a greater percentage of its total net energy cost provided by anaerobic glycolysis than by aerobic metabolism, opposite to the soleus (predominantly ST fibers) muscle (37). Because the leg muscles of sprinters contain a higher proportion of FT muscle fibers, whereas endurance runners have a higher proportion of ST muscle fibers (26), the origin of the difference in recovery Lapeak between running specialties can partly be attributed to the differences in predominant muscle fiber type. However, athletes with the highest percentage of ST fibers would be expected to have the highest lactate removal ability—one of the reasons being the higher muscle capillary density (8). It can be argued that the influence of better blood flow and oxygen supply, which is ultimately down to the type of training and training history of the athlete (differences in frequency, intensity, duration, and type of training determine the extent of increase in blood flow and oxygen delivery, and muscle phenotype), results in the lower Lapeak in LD runners, compared with runners with different training backgrounds."









Peak Blood Lactate Parameters in Athletes of Different... : The Journal of Strength & Conditioning Research


tion (Lapeak) and time to reach Lapeak during low-intensity recovery after an all-out treadmill ramp test in runners of 4 diverse running disciplines and different training regimes and to identify the most opportune sampling time to determine Lapeak in these athlete groups. The participants were...




journals.lww.com





Also see:








Blood lactate clearance during active recovery after an intense running bout depends on the intensity of the active recovery


High-intensity exercise training contributes to the production and accumulation of blood lactate, which is cleared by active recovery. However, there is no commonly agreed intensity or mode for cl...



www.tandfonline.com













What is Lactate and Lactate Threshold


Lactate threshold is one of the most important and most-used metrics when measuring fitness. Here's what you need to know to use it right.




www.trainingpeaks.com





--------------------------------------------------------------------

When out of shape horses are ridden at 25% of their body weight, there is no increase in their plasma lactate concentration. This provides strong and objective evidence that horses are such natural athletes that even an out of shape horse can be ridden at 25% without creating soreness or even significantly stressing their muscles!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't care for any rule that gives the judges the ability to use a 20% guideline, because it doesn't even match with what is seen at world class competition. 
This rider was at the 2010 WEG when I was watching an exhibition on horse breeds. The rider is obviously over the 20% guideline, but he was officially showing Icelandics as a pro rider. The horse looks balanced and the saddle appears fit to the small horse size.








Here's another pro who looks rather heavy on the horse: Maybe he is 20% when bareback, but certainly not with a western saddle on.








FEI doesn't follow those guidelines even for endurance or reining:
To me it doesn't seem right that pros using horses at the highest levels of competition don't follow those rules, but amateurs using horses for much lighter exercise are supposed to think 20% is the max.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Our BLM mustang Cowboy hasn't been ridden since May 2018. We have three horses, I'm the only regular rider and he's the oldest of the three...maybe 22-23. Not sure. He also is a former lesson horse who hated riding in the arena so much that he'd buck and then refuse to come to me in the corral for a week - good on trails, but the arena brought back bad memories for him.

I tried riding him today in the arena. I put out a plate of hay pellets to give him incentive to think "This is good stuff" versus "This reminds me of my lesson horse days". It worked. He's a sensible 13.0 pony who likes eating and is probably around 50 lbs overweight right now. Fat on a pony does NOT make him capable of carrying a heavier human.

I'd guess I was at 28% or more of his bodyweight. No trouble walking and he OFFERED to trot a few times and to canter once. Limited the ride to 20 minutes. I offer it as a comparison for you: a 13.0 hand pony weighing 650-ish when in good riding shape:














My plan is to continue riding him for 20-30 minute rides in the arena - with food. Our grandson is small for his age - his tallest parent is 5'2" - but he wants to learn to ride. Cowboy is well known for being very opinionated...but a great trail horse. If I can get him soft in the arena and in better shape, I'll look for a small saddle and maybe our grandson can learn to ride on him.

But if I was too much for Cowboy, he'd let me know. _BOY would he let me know!_ Instead, he was like, "_A minute of work and then 30 seconds of eating? That is fair enough..._"


----------

